# Club3D R X800RX 16 pipes unlock?



## ToxiK (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, I haven't found a good answer to if the Club3D Radeon X800RX is unlockable or not, and I would appreciate a good answer from you pro's!  
This is the specs for the card: http://www.club-3d.com/distri/productinfo/spec_vga.php?ordercode=CGA-RX86TVD

I can't check anything on the card yet, as I've just ordered it  

I've understood that most of the X800's are unlockable if you're lucky.


----------



## dolf (Jun 26, 2006)

I will answer you but before that I need your fuse values. Read here how to take them but please post your fuses in that "X800 fuses data for unlocking" tharead. That card has X850 PCB and if you have luck to be modable to 16 pipes you can want X850XT (PE). Please also to post it's BIOS (save it with ATITool) but pack it before posting.

Good luck


----------



## ToxiK (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, I just noticed a thing when I looked at the system requirements for the card, it needs 350W PSU, and on the ettiquette on my stock Dell PSU it says 305W :S
Will I be able to use the new card? :'(


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 26, 2006)

When they say it requires a 350 watt PSU, that assumes a fully loaded system. It should still work.


----------



## ToxiK (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for that answer!
I wouldn't like to buy a new PSU too!


----------

